# Vernetzung mehrerer CPU´s, anzahl der CPU´s unterschiedlich



## MerlinTT (21 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich möchte beim Bau einer flexieblen Anlage die möglichkeit haben je nach Produkt eine verschiedene Anzahl von CPU´s ( in meinem Fall VIPA)
an eine Zentrale CPU (Siemens) anzubinden.
Die Anlage besteht aus mehreren Arbeitsstationen, die mit schnell rüstbaren Werkzeugmodulen bestückt werden auf denen die VIPA CPU´s montiert sind.
Bestückungsplan z.B. Station 1-6 rechts und 1-6 links oder 1-3 rechts und 5-7 rechts, 1-4 links und 6-9 links. Das heißt, es gibt auch teilweise Stationen die leerstehen, die Anzahl der Stationen varriiert auf jeden Fall.
Die einzelnen Stationen müssen schnell rüstbar sein und ohne großen Aufwand an die zentrale Cpu anzubinden sein.
Beim Profibus müssten also die Teilnehmer (in dem Fall die CPU´s der Arbeitsstationen), z.B. über ein TP anwählbar sein.
Wie sieht es dann mit der Unterbrechung des Buses aus?
Ist das Grundsätzlich möglich?
Gibt es da alternativen zum Profibus?
Bei Fragen einfach kurze Mail, ist schwierig das Thema kurz und bündig zu umschreiben...
Viele Grüße vom Bodensee MerlinTT


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
wenn Du die Master CPU nicht entfernst, kannst Du Slaves entfernen (die anderen CPU's sind ja nur Slaves), mußt Du nur OB82,OB86 in dein Projekt einbauen, nur einbauen, nichts reinschreiben, wenn Du dann ein Slave abtrennst, zeigt der Master zwar Busfehler läuft aber weiter.
Wenn ich jetzt alles richtig verstanden habe :roll: , wohin Du willst.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## MerlinTT (21 Juli 2005)

Hmm, daran hab ich noch garnicht gedacht.
Wie sieht es denn dann mit dem Datenaustausch der übrigen CPU´s mit der zentralen CPU aus, wird der dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt?
Danke erstmal
Gruß Merlin


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
im Programm mußt Du natürlich auch noch ein bißchen tricksen, sobald eine Station wieder angestöpselt wird muß die natürlich ein Lebensbit senden, und das mußt Du verarbeiten, und um Mucken und Macken zu umgehen würde ich den Ob 121 noch mit einbauen.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## plc_tippser (21 Juli 2005)

Wie währe es mit einer MPI Kommuniktion. Da ist es egal, ob ein Teilnehmer fehlt oder nicht. Ansonsten währen da noch Repeater beim DP- zu empfehlen.

pt


----------



## MerlinTT (21 Juli 2005)

Danke erstmal!
Der Repeater ist zu teuer, Kostenersparnis...
Mit dem MPI bus habe ich auch schon überlegt, doch welche Nachteile muss ich da in Kauf nehmen??? Ist glaub nicht so effizient wie der Profi Bus oder?
Wie sieht es denn mit einer Asibus aus, weiß da jemand bescheid?
Viele Grüße Merlin


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
MPI-Bus max. Geschw. 187,5kb, max Entfernung 100m (das weiß ich jetzt nicht genau, können auch nur 50 sein), aber pflegeleicht wie PLC-Tippser schon bemerkte.
AS-i, das ginge auch, eventuell, kommt drauf an wieviel Daten Du sendest,welche Entfernung, usw.... AS-i ist ziemlich langsam.... hier ein Link dazu, dann kannst Du dir ein Bild über AS-i machen, aber AS-i ist auch sauuuuu teuer.
http://www.as-interface.com/default.asp

Beim Profibus hat der PLC-Tippser schon recht, Repeater machen sich immer gut.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## plc_tippser (21 Juli 2005)

MerlinTT schrieb:
			
		

> Danke erstmal!
> Der Repeater ist zu teuer, Kostenersparnis...
> Mit dem MPI bus habe ich auch schon überlegt, doch welche Nachteile muss ich da in Kauf nehmen??? Ist glaub nicht so effizient wie der Profi Bus oder?
> Wie sieht es denn mit einer Asibus aus, weiß da jemand bescheid?
> Viele Grüße Merlin



Das MPI-Protokoll ist nicht so aufgeblasen wie das vom DP. Daher ist der Datendurchsatz auch nicht so schlecht. Sicherlich besser als bei ASI.

Bringt auch noch weitere Vorteile wie Uhrzeitsynchronisation mit.

pt


----------



## MerlinTT (21 Juli 2005)

Okay, jetzt bin ich schon wesentlich schlauer!
Gibt es außer den bis jetzt genannten Systemen denn noch weitere Alternativen?
Gruß Merlin


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
da fällt mir jetzt auf die schnelle nur noch Interbus ein, es kommt eben drauf an was bisher in der Firma verbaut worden ist, nicht das man noch wieder Ersatzteile hinlegen muß, meisten wird wohl Profibus verbaut sein, und die Instandhalter freuen sich über jedes neue SYSTEM :twisted: da sind Sie schon ganz heiß drauf :evil: .

mfg

dietmar


----------



## RMA (21 Juli 2005)

Wenn Du Profibus einsetzt (möglicherweise für andere Büsse auch) kannst Du mit SFC51, bzw. viel bequemer mit FB125 oder FC125 (muss man von Siemens Support downloaden) erkennen welche Slaves vorhanden sind. Dann mit SFC12 kannst Du die die nicht vorhanden sind abschalten (disable), so dass sie danach nicht mehr angesprochen werden.

Wenn Du das ganze Diagnose blah-blah nicht brauchst (wie ich annehme) dann reicht FC125 - damit wird nur gemeldet welche Slaves vorhanden sind und ob sie gestört sind oder nicht.

Man könnte auch regelmässig kontrollieren welche Slaves vorhanden sind und mit SFC12 die dazu-gekommenen Slaves wieder aktivieren, so dass das System sich automatisch neu konfiguriert.


----------



## MerlinTT (21 Juli 2005)

lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> da fällt mir jetzt auf die schnelle nur noch Interbus ein, es kommt eben drauf an was bisher in der Firma verbaut worden ist, nicht das man noch wieder Ersatzteile hinlegen muß, meisten wird wohl Profibus verbaut sein, und die Instandhalter freuen sich über jedes neue SYSTEM :twisted: da sind Sie schon ganz heiß drauf :evil: .
> 
> mfg
> ...



Na mit den Instandhaltern hast Du wohl recht  :? , doch das kann man ja nachvollziehen... :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2005)

RMA schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du Profibus einsetzt (möglicherweise für andere Büsse auch) kannst Du mit SFC51, bzw. viel bequemer mit FB125 oder FC125 (muss man von Siemens Support downloaden) erkennen welche Slaves vorhanden sind. Dann mit SFC12 kannst Du die die nicht vorhanden sind abschalten (disable), so dass sie danach nicht mehr angesprochen werden.
> 
> Wenn Du das ganze Diagnose blah-blah nicht brauchst (wie ich annehme) dann reicht FC125 - damit wird nur gemeldet welche Slaves vorhanden sind und ob sie gestört sind oder nicht.
> 
> Man könnte auch regelmässig kontrollieren welche Slaves vorhanden sind und mit SFC12 die dazu-gekommenen Slaves wieder aktivieren, so dass das System sich automatisch neu konfiguriert.



Vielen Dank, ich glaube das kann ich so mal überdenken.
Gruß Merlin


----------

